# New planer stand



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So in the old days, I'd have whipped up a stand for my planer out of 2x4s and screwed it all together with 3 inch screws. It wouldn't have been pretty but would have held up. Well I bought a mortiser, so I figured I should start using it, so I started building my new planer stand out of maple yesterday, the legs will be joined together by m&t joints into stringers, I'm building a 1.5 inch thick MDF top, edged with maple. How do I attach the legs to the top if I'm not using screws?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You could try a sliding dovetail

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

You usually have apron between the legs around the top. M&T or pocket screwed to the legs. There are many options but usually they involve making a small dado 1/4-1/2 below the top of the rails and use buttons. With an MDF top you could just pocket screw through the rails or even the top of the legs?
Apology if this was not you question.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It was. And pocket screws would be my fall back, but I was attempting to build this with no mechanical fasteners just for the heck of it.


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

I use old bed frames that people ditch and make stands out of them.
May take a little longer but at least its free .


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

JLinWV said:


> I use old bed frames that people ditch and make stands out of them.
> May take a little longer but at least its free .


Great idea. Can you post photos?


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Great idea. Can you post photos?


Yea, I'll snap a pic when I get home this evening.


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

This is one I made for my small planer, not perfect but it does the job.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice stand JL, 

I like that it rolls and it looks sturdy.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I mount most of my stationary tools on cabinets I've built. That allows for storage for the item below.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool Brad,

An efficient use if space. The under- storage allows you to keep tool related accessories close at hand anywhere you roll the cabinet.

Me likee!


----------

